# Portugal cresceu - Extensão da Plataforma Continental



## Vince (7 Ago 2007 às 09:13)

*Portugal ganhou pedaço de território submerso*



> Portugal passou formalmente a ter, desde Junho, a jurisdição sobre um pedaço do leito marinho fora da Zona Económica Exclusiva (ZEE), ou seja, para lá das 200 milhas consagradas na Convenção das Nações Unidas sobre o Direito do Mar (CNUDM), noticiou o jornal Público.
> 
> Com a dimensão de 2215 hectares, este é só o primeiro passo de um alargamento muito maior do fundo marinho sob jurisdição portuguesa, cuja proposta está em elaboração pela Estrutura de Missão para Extensão da Plataforma Continental (EMEPC), para ser apresentada em 2009 à Convenção da ONU sobre o Direito do Mar.
> 
> ...


(c) Fonte: DN



> *Alargamento da plataforma continental*
> *Portugal é o primeiro país do mundo a ter jurisdição sobre uma área superior a 200 milhas náuticas *
> 
> Portugal voltou a desbravar o mar. Tornou-se o primeiro país a ter jurisdição sobre uma área para lá das 200 milhas náuticas, onde o mar é de todos. No novo pedacinho de Portugal, para os lados dos Açores, existem fontes de água quente, a 2300 metros de profundidade, onde a luz do sol nunca chega.
> ...


(c) Fonte: Público


----------

